# I-70 closed. reopen?



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Hard to tell, for I-70 to be closed this long is pretty rare outside of physical damage to the road. The wind is supposed to die down. I would be very surprised if it is not open when you get in, I would expect later this afternoon.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Normally, it's just closed for a few hours, but on the Noon News, they are reporting that CDOT still doesn't know when I-70 will reopen. After the wind dies down, they will have to do a bit of avalanche work. If that would bring down a big slide, then who knows.
My gut feeling is that they will reopen things later today or early tomorrow.
As of now, you can still get to Summit county by taking US 285 out of Denver over Kenosha Pass into Fairplay and then take highway 9 over Hoosier Pass into Breckenridge. 
Good luck


Looks like Kayakfreakus is a step ahead of me.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

It's open, I just made it back to Empire from Grand county, sucked being stuck away from home last night! They hadn't reported it being open yet, but it was clear sailing. (actually better than usual)
Also folks are coming up from 70, it's been open for a while.


----------

